# 600 Watt budget PSUs Battle



## rakesh_sharma23 (Feb 16, 2017)

* 600 Watt budget PSUs Battle *
Corsair VS650  - vs - Cooler Master MasterWatt 600  - vs - Antec VP650
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/PSU_600/PSU_600.jpg


I have reviewed few PSUs in past two years or so mostly all were higher end expensive computer PSUs and I am constantly asked by many to suggest a budget gaming PSU or review one.  I have few budget PSUs with me and was for long willing to test them but didn’t have a good idea or inspiration for an article.


But recently I got news about Cooler Master’s new PSU lineup the “MasterWatt” and “MasterWatt Lite” series of PSU, offering new design and features with improved performance and reliability. I was more interested in MasterWatt Lite series as they would be having lower price spectrum. I contacted guys at Cooler Master India to confirm and was surprised to know that MasterWatt Lite 600 is indeed a under Rs.5K price tag product. 


600 + watts and with a under Rs.5K of price tag, is the PSU every budget gamer or pc builder looking for. This gave me an idea to do a comparison between PSUs with 600 + watts of power and are under Rs.5K. I already have Corsair VS650 and Antek VP650 with me, and when shared the idea with Cooler Master India, I also got a sample of Cooler Master’s MasterWatt Lite 600 PSU. 


So now about this article. This comparison is not about the marketing features of these three PSUs (For that you can find respected product links at the end of this article), but rather about the features, product performance and reliability which is more important for a budget buyer. 


I will be doing a detailed inside-out run on these PSUs and will be giving each a point (at a scale of 1 to 5, i.e. BAD to GOOD, not EXCELLENT as these are budget PSUs) at every segment of this article.  In the end we can club these points together to find which PSU is best among these… Simple.


Now let’s begin the comparison.  
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/PSU_600/01.jpg


*Product looks and details*


What you get out of the box.
All PSUs comes in a cardboard box with PSU, manual and decent AC power cable. PSUs are build with requisite quality and thickness of iron sheet for rigidness and minimization of interference.     
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/PSU_600/02.jpg


All three PSU are having a 120mm fan for cooling and a power ON/OFF switch along with Main IEC power connector. 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/PSU_600/03.jpg


*SCORE*


*Corsair VS650* = *5*


*Antec VP650* = *5*


*Master Watt 600* = *5*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Cables and Connectors
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/PSU_600/04.jpg
All PSUs have decent 18AWG cables. Among all three, Antec cables was little stiff and Corsair is having full single braided cables. As per connectors, beside 24pin ATX,  8pin CPU and (1 by 2) 8pin PCIe connectors Corsair is having 4 Molex and 3 SATA connectors, Antec is having 3 Molex and 6 SATA connectors. Finally Cooler Master is having 4 Molex and 6 SATA connectors 




*SCORE*
*Corsair VS650* = *5*


*Antec VP650* = *4*


*Master Watt 600* = *4*


*********** Since forum Image limitations, I am not able to post full article here. Please following link for full article.


Continue READING...

Thanks


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 16, 2017)

We need more reviews like this especially the 230V only PSUs that can't be tested by US reviewers 


I think CM PSU's OEM is Enhance Electronics.

For primary caps, Samxon(Antec) > Teapo(CM) in terms of longevity as per badcaps.net

For Secondary caps , you just gave Antec a lower score considering as a hack for high ripple when there is a separate score for ripple. IMO the Antec's use of a solid Japanese cap should get a higher score.




- Hot box testing is something I would like to see. Antec would have fared better in the tests due to it's better cooling.
- Don't like the scoring system. Certain aspects are more important than others. A flat non-weighted value isn't right.
- Lacks Hold up time and inrush current tests


BSOD when you OCed HD 7990 with Corsair PSU 
Do hot box testing and you might actually witness an explosion.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 17, 2017)

its quite shocking to see that the corsair psu is the worst of the lot-i am having a vs450 in my build right now and i really regret buying it after reading the above article.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 17, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> its quite shocking to see that the corsair psu is the worst of the lot-i am having a vs450 in my build right now and i really regret buying it after reading the above article.


Only the vs series of Corsair are bad
Rest of their other lineup like CX,GS,HX,RM etc are actually good and have been proven so also in reviews

Just the VS series is the one you should avoid

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 17, 2017)

Avoid VS and CX series. HX, AX and at least a couple of models of RM series are fine. There's seasonic, or else Antec VP series. CM has watt lite series so wait until reviews from credible sources are out.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Feb 17, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Thanks everyone for kind replies.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]In this article I tried to give a score in every segment according to my finding and experience. And someone may or may not agree with my finding or judgment, so that’s the reason I shared this article and that’s the beautify of forum. Anyone can judge according to his/her wisdom or knowledge and can get to know what is right for him.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I may be right or may be wrong..or missed something or some aspect totally. Forum and we all are here to share our knowledge and help the community.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I have learned a lot from all these forums and trying my best to give something back and contribute to this community. Still learning and improving.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Thanks and keep sharing your views Good or bad everything is welcomed by heart.[/FONT]


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 17, 2017)

The new RM*X* series from Corsair is pretty good.


----------



## gta5 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks for the review 

Some people consider teapo better than samxon , some consider samxon better than teapo  at badcaps

The new Corsair VS series is good for budget .. They are using Teapo caps 

Corsair VS400 and VS500, first tests - jonnyGURU Forums

Đánh giá nguồn máy tính Corsair VS400: Chỉ 400W nhưng "cân" 2 chiếc RX480

But when is it going to land in india ? it has been more than 3-4 months since launch.. 
and also the new vengeance series ..

- - - Updated - - -
   [MENTION=62108]rakesh_sharma23[/MENTION] Sir , if possible can you please include a UPS compatibility test ? that would be very helpful and easy to do.. to test wheather these APFC PSU are compatible with regular stepped/Square sinewave UPS .. 

Thanks


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Feb 18, 2017)

gta5 said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> @rakesh_sharma23 Sir , if possible can you please include a UPS compatibility test ? that would be very helpful and easy to do.. to test wheather these APFC PSU are compatible with regular stepped/Square sinewave UPS ..
> 
> Thanks



Thanks gta5 for nice feedback and a great idea, already have a APC ups with me, will purchase two or three other brands available in India and try to put together something soon.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for the article, it was really necessary..

Had asked Digit mag to do such a review for a long time, you did a better job than they did. Much appreciate


----------



## gta5 (Feb 19, 2017)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Thanks gta5 for nice feedback and a great idea, already have a APC ups with me, will purchase two or three other brands available in India and try to put together something soon.



Thank you very much sir for doing these reviews

I think even 1 ups such as APC would would be fine, no need to spend money  on purchasing other brands..
Just need to know which one of them are incompatible with Square/stepped sinewave UPS 

If possible , in future could you do another review of Most selling Budget PSU's - in 400-500W range

That would be very helpful to everyone as these PSU don't get much coverage because they are low end and many versions are only india/developing countries Specific , and these sell the maximum

Thank you once again for these amazing reviews


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 19, 2017)

would be very happy to see cheapo zebronics, techcom, intex,whatever cheapo PSU fares in tests


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2017)

kARTechnology said:


> would be very happy to see cheapo zebronics, techcom, intex,whatever cheapo PSU fares in tests



Yet digit mag had been suggesting those in PC builds for a long time


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 11, 2017)

Bhai English me YouTube channel dalo, bahot hit hoga

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 11, 2017)

Millions me like milenge, 

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 7, 2017)

@rakesh_sharma23
Thanks Sir. Any reviews of the PSU of 550W range? Waiting for your UPS review.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jul 8, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @rakesh_sharma23
> Thanks Sir. Any reviews of the PSU of 550W range? Waiting for your UPS review.



Thanks and happy to see that so many of you liked my review.  

Just like to share a thing. 

All these type of low to mid segment products review are done with self purchased products. 
As all brands just provide sample of their top end products only as they them self know that how bad are low end products designed and made. 
No brand support these type of reviews and if one dares to do so even with his own money, the particular brand will stop providing any samples in future,  the reviewer is so called Blacklisted..... 

And about more such reviews,,,,   purchasing products every time is not feasible for me as i dont do reviews for money its more like a hobby for me and love for hardware and technology, but I will try to do more such article. 

Thanks.


----------

